# Relocation Expense (From India to Germany)



## rb20

Hi All,

I would appreciate some inputs on the relocation expense of moving from Bangalore India to Heidelberg Germany. 

My husband has been offered a job and the company is willing to pay up-to 25000 euros towards relocation. We are a family of 3 - My husband, me and my 7 year old child. The cost would include Air tickets, Visas,shipping of household stuff, accommodation cost for the period till we find a house and cost of agent who will help find a house, set-up bank account etc.

Since we have not done this before, we wanted to know if this is a decent amount towards relocation cost. Would also really appreciate inputs from Indians who have relocated to Germany as to what we should prepare and look out for.

Thanks a ton
RB


----------



## Tom09

I guess the amount of 25.000 € is very good. But Keep attention for the agent who helps you to find a house. Normally you have to pay him in a percentage relation (3-4%) to the cost of the house. So if the house costs 200.000 € you have to pay him 8000 €. It´s similar, if you rent a house. In this case you have to an amount from approximately 2-3 monthly rents to him.


----------



## rb20

Thanks a ton. That is very useful to know.

Best


----------

